# IBD and Juice Detox Diets



## Bethan Bull (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone!!

My name is Bethan and I am currently conducting some research into the effects of a Juice Detox Diet on IBD.

I would really appreciate if anyone who has ever completed a Juice Detox Diet could take 5-10 minutes of their time to complete a short survey analysing the potential effects these diets may have on the condition.

I am looking at Jason Vale's Super Juice Diet in particular, but those who have completed any type of Detox Diet are also welcome to complete the survey.

I would appreciate any help, and all the responses will help lead to possible future research into conservative management of IBD.

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/K7VCVMK

Thanks everybody for their help,

Bethan


----------

